# Neuer Köder, alte Masche



## Kornelius (17 November 2007)

Neue Seite, alte Masche:

Cast1ng.ag


folgende mail flatterte heute bei mir rein, mit altbekannten Versprechungen und entsprechendem 80 Euro teurem Pferdefuß samt direkt-link.



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie, Herr xxxxxxxx, wurden ausgewählt bei
> einem Casting für Models oder Darsteller mit zu machen.
> ...



eine URL-Nachfrage führte nach Herrmannstadt in Rumänien; richtig, die "Brutstätte" von movie-tester , dasTVquiz etcpp 


eine seriöse Castin-Agentur warnt auch schon:



> Warnung vor Casting.ag und weiteren unseriösen Anbietern!
> 
> In den letzten Wochen tummeln sich leider wieder vermehrt neue unseriöse Unternehmen im Internet, die versuchen mit neuen Model-Portalen an das Geld von Talenten zu gelangen. Leider dürfen wir aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht alle diese Seiten aufführen, wir möchten Ihnen aber ein paar Tipps geben woran Sie unseriöse Anbieter erkennen.
> 
> ...


wvw.casting-agentur.de




(laut Forum-Suche ist diese Seite noch nicht drin, falls ich es übersehen haben sollte, bitte löschen oder verschieben)


----------



## Wolfgang Schmidt (30 November 2007)

*AW: Neuer Köder, alte Masche*



Wolfgang Schmidt schrieb:


> Kornelius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Neue Seite, alte Masche:
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2007)

*AW: Neuer Köder, alte Masche*

S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L.
  Calea Dumbravii 37/B
  RO-550324 Hermannstadt

Noch Fragen?


----------

